# Arachnophobia



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Now did that scare you? If not, if it wasn't a photo and in RL while 'dropping the kids at the pool' would that scare you? If so, doesn't it make you feel less than a man? lol










As a child I woke up with a huntsman on my face and was paranoid of spiders until my teens where I eventually forced myself to face the fear. I did it so I would stop embarrassing myself in front of ladies 

Puberty conquered my fear!

Alas, I read somewhere only arachnophobia only affects 18% of men... so by that account I was a little *****  Bah! 18% my ass, still remember a big mate of mine who I shared an apartment with - I put a toy spider under his pillow for fun and was woken out by screaming in the middle of the night heh
(Same prank I planned on my ex, horrible husband that I was)

But anyways, how to conquer this fear completely? Even to this day even though I no longer jump I still won't put a huntsman on my hand, but you know what's the shaming thing? *My daughter does and it freaks ME out!*


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Spiders don't bother me at all. Snakes, on the other hand ...

I don't see myself ever getting too comfortable with snakes. My first instinct is always going to be to terminate with extreme prejudice although I generally talk myself out of it. I'm thinking that not all fears necessarily need to be conquered.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I tend to embrace just about every animal that scares the sh!t out of other people.

My daughter has 2 pet snakes. Ex's boyfriend has a phobia about serpents. I don't mess with people's phobias.

A friend of mine had a spider egg case hatch above his bed when he was 10. He woke up covered in spiderlings. Yes, he has a phobia, and I can understand why.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny really, as I don't mind snakes/lizards, but eight legged spawns... ack!

I dunno bro, still remember when my daughter picked up a huntsman but I didn't want her to grow up afraid of spiders by my example so I kept my cool. But then she brought it closer to me and I had to stop her.

Sooner or later she'll find another huntsman and may bring it to my face next time. She knows mummy is scared sh-tless, she doesn't know that even though daddy may have encouraged her to respect all life, he can't handle a spider the way she can.



And it sucks


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I live in a place with some pretty gnarly big spiders. I am, indeed, arachnophobic. Not in the scream like a girl and jump on a chair kind of way. More in the go somewhere away from the spider and vomit sort of way. 

I don't really want a snake to surprise me, but don't mind petting the ones at the wildlife center. I don't enjoy having a roach fly into my hair (yeah, the big ones here fly) at night, but they don't truly freak me out. I don't mind mice or rats or most of the other versions of little skitter-y things that cause many ladies to shriek and stand in chairs. But I don't do spiders. At all.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

When I first saw the title I thought you would post this picture:

Forking Funny » Spider In The Toilet Paper Roll

I'm not a fan of spiders and my husband will act like they don't bother him(yay! thank him for that), but I know they do somewhat. He also doesn't like snakes either.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm like Random: reptiles OK, arachnids no. I am not afraid to approach spiders, but only to kill them (indoors, that is).


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
thanks for keeping me from sleeping tonight

To me, spiders come in several varieties:

Kleenex spiders
Shoe spiders
Flame thrower spiders
Nuke the site from orbit spiders.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Spiders only scare me when i'm not ready for them. 

Example A) I'm walking down the side walk, a spider scurries across my path several feet away, I may either wish it good day or stomp it into oblivion at my discretion.

Example B) I'm sitting on my porch, enjoying a sunny morning when I look over at a tarantula sitting on my shoulder, drooling venom and eyeing me hungrily. I do following in no particular order: scream, mimic a seizure, poop myself, pass out.


----------



## JWTBL (May 28, 2014)

Spiders are the WORST and now I'm going to have nightmares about those pics Random posted. I shouldn't have even looked at a post titled "arachnophobia"! Egads.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol like watching a horror movie but only it's just a picture isn't it?

Strangely, I'm also fascinated by them, they are unique little horrors that liquify their prey before drinking them alive! Sure don't want to be reincarnated as a fly!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It is a shame though like I know huntsman are actually quite friendly folks, and I taught my daughter not to be afraid of them also in a way redeeming myself for killing spiders left right and center. End result = she's braver than me! Bah!

I try not to kill them - using a broom to take 'em outside but if it doesn't hop on I slam it, with its guts all over the place! I feel like sh-t afterwards though. Been trying to get over the fear enough to handle them but it seems to be inbuilt now unlike my daughter. I can just picture her if she finds a huntsman at school - scaring all the boys and teachers!

But certain spiders, nah I kill with a vengeance, too dangerous -> funnel webs, bird-eaters and mouse spiders.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

having too many legs put you lower on the food chain. centipedes being the lowest. Any beasty that doesn't respect that needs to be stomped.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh reminds me of Starship Troopers:

"You get down there and you kill anything with more than two legs do you get me?!"
"We get you sir!"


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

You have much scarier critters Down Under than we have in the States, Random.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to have ball pythons and a few lizards of various types. They were so cute

no spiders for me though. I make DH handle them. He can't kill them though,house rules. He has to take them outside unscathed. Same with other bugs. Thankfully our house is pretty tight so we haven't had an issue with random house bugs often. 

I can't have any reptiles or rodents now. My male dog will try to play w/them and accidentally kill them with his love lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh over here down under certain spiders if you aren't confident in handling them to take them outside its best to kill them - funnel web venom can kill you within 24 hours, 15 minutes for a child. It's the same as being shot and treated as a medical emergency.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting fact: my older boys have proven, through repetitious experimentation, that in a fight between a Black Widow and a scorpion, the spider will almost always win.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, on a funny note:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUI2irVtKxQ

The crack spider's b---h! lol


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I never was afraid of spiders until I got bit. I've pretty much got over it. I allow jumping spiders in my garden and I have always encouraged cat face spiders near the home. Frankly i dislike living with other bugs more so I allow spiders.

BTW I lived a few years in Sydney and never met a funnel webber up close.
MN


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate spiders, hate them. Snakes, no problem. Spiders though, I dont care if it is small or large, dont like them. If I can catch lizards outside I bring them in the house, wife dont care for it that much, but lizards eat spiders. So I keep bottle caps and empty snuff cans in some of the windows with water in them for the lizards to drink. I would probably have a heart attack if I ever got bit by one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Over here in Australia, the spiders eat snakes!










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j65i5PDUeT4

These mammoth golden orb weavers are nuts, not as dangerous as funnel webs though but heck! They don't obey the food chain!


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Re: Arachnophobia*



RandomDude said:


> Over here in Australia, the spiders eat snakes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Jesus **** no


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nightmarish aren't they? lol

Thank the heavens they're all up in Queensland, critters over there are over-sized for some reason.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gad, if my husband would see this thread . . . .

He is definitely one of he 18%, and it took me years to take him seriously. He really cannot control his reaction around them. I worry about what would happen if one would be in the car when he's driving. I used to tweak him about it, but I don't anymore--it's really not funny to him one bit. I know he doesn't like it about himself. I'm not sure how much he's interested in working to overcome it, though. 

I'm the opposite--I do not kill spiders. I take them outside. The place where I work out tends to get huge wolf spiders, and I have a reputation there for running to get an empty paper cup and rescuing them before somebody squashes them. In fact, I seem to attract spiders . . . while I was at the gym this week, I looked down to see a harvestman contentedly sitting on the barbell. I saw to it that he made it to safety. 

I know it seems corny, but I feel like it's my duty to be a guardian when I can. My husband, of course, thinks I'm insane . . .


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I try to take them out too, but sometimes my courage falters and I resort to territorial extermination mode - only to be overcome with guilt. There was one huntsman I remember back in the day that I took out constantly (She kept coming back into the house - it was the same one unless she had someone else the exact same size/behavior) and even though she still gave me a scare every now and then when I didn't expect it, she always hopped onto my broom and didn't need to be squished whenever I caught her in the house.

Until one night ex was screaming again and I took the broom but for some reason she didn't hop on, inside kept trying to hide and was running all over the place. My ex was jumping and screaming behind me and eventually the spider stopped but instead of taking the opportunity to take her outside I did the killing blow. Strangely when I did the killing blow the huntsman was still and almost looked as if she trusted me not to kill her.

But maybe I was just thinking too much, but man did I feel like sh-t for some reason. Guilt killing a spider believe it or not! I wish I can handle them I truly do, but it looks like my daughter has adopted the role of guardian that I never have.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I like the idea of spiders but think they'd be better off outside where there's bugs for them to eat, there's no bugs inside my apartment, thank you, any I find I destroy mercilessly myself. Feel free to be a gatekeeper.

My now-ex and I had our first place together in a new apartment by a river. As a new building, it had a house-style pitched roof with an overhang, and we were on the top floor. The overhang and proximity of the river meant we had spiderwebs right outside out window with innumerable VERY WELL FED spiders that got very large on their steady diet! It was also a hot summer, and without air conditioning, we wanted to open the windows but had to close them at sunset lest our large friends try to come in and join us.

She always wanted a pet tarantula but was absolutely petrified of the smaller ones. I didn't understand this at all. I'm not a fan of them, especially if they are large and/or run fast, but smaller ones I will endeavour to catch and put outside.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I try to take them out too, but sometimes my courage falters and I resort to territorial extermination mode - only to be overcome with guilt. There was one huntsman I remember back in the day that I took out constantly (She kept coming back into the house - it was the same one unless she had someone else the exact same size/behavior) and even though she still gave me a scare every now and then when I didn't expect it, she always hopped onto my broom and didn't need to be squished whenever I caught her in the house.
> 
> Until one night ex was screaming again and I took the broom but for some reason she didn't hop on, inside kept trying to hide and was running all over the place. My ex was jumping and screaming behind me and eventually the spider stopped but instead of taking the opportunity to take her outside I did the killing blow. Strangely when I did the killing blow the huntsman was still and almost looked as if she trusted me not to kill her.
> 
> But maybe I was just thinking too much, but man did I feel like sh-t for some reason. Guilt killing a spider believe it or not! I wish I can handle them I truly do, but it looks like my daughter has adopted the role of guardian that I never have.


Maybe your avatar should be


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't like spiders. We have very few poisonous spiders in our area, but when I was 11-12 years old we had a pipeline going in nearby and the pipes were coming from California. I ended up getting bit on my thigh by what was later determined to be a brown recluse most likely. It got infected and was on it's way to giving me blood poisoning, they cut a fairly decent sized chunk of meat out of the bite area at the doctors office and I was not a happy camper. 
Since then I exercise revenge often, from simply "squish"....to using the garbage disposal or propane torch on ones in the garage. 
Harbor freights "tennis racket" bug zapper also works wonders


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*shivers*

Now that you mention it maybe I shouldn't feel so guilty as if I got too friendly with that huntsman she may have started her family in my house!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And oh yeah, the spider bites are...

http://diseasespictures.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Brown-Recluse-Spider-Bite.jpg

WARNING: Graphic

Ack!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

We have huge fishing spiders in the swamps along our creeks and rivers here. They're called that because they actually will kill and eat small fish - and bugs, lizards, skinks, mice, frogs, even small birds. So, they don't build webs, and they're big and fast. *shudder* There was one on our boat house once that was particularly enormous, the largest that anyone around here had ever seen. All spread out, I would think he would have occupied most of the real estate on your average salad plate. We eventually named him and used him as a sort of mascot for many months until he disappeared. I voted for killing him, rather than adoption, but that was vetoed due to the damage the 12-guage would have done to the boat house walls. (Part of me wishes I was kidding about that.) 

My husband was throwing fish food at him one morning and I told him to be careful or Edgar was going to march over, take that can of fish food away from him, and beat him to death with it. The next morning when my husband reached for the fish food can, Edgar was sitting on top of it lurking, almost daring him to go for it. My husband did not feel the need for further throwing of fish food at Edgar....

What really freaked me out is wondering where he went when he disappeared. I mean, was he just hiding somewhere we couldn't see him? Or, did something even bigger eat him?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A fish maybe? Heh


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

A few years ago when Return of the king was in the theater. I was watching, knew it was coming because I read the books. Shelob is probably one of the foulest things I had ever seen. After she popped frodo, ack, I hate thinking about it. When she picked him up and started wrapping him up, I almost threw up in the theater. Of course in my nightmares the spiders are her size, shotguns do nothing, bullets fly out of the machine gun about 5 or 6 inches and just fall to the ground. Wake up and be so tired from swinging a sword or an axe I cant hardly move.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh considering how frightened my ex was I never had the luxury of getting her to handle the spiders for me. But now she has my daughter so meh, 'man of the family' she is now when it comes to eight legged monsters.

I just hope she doesn't try to handle a white-tail or redback or some other poisonous species.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Growing up I remember just before the harvest when they burned the sugar cane fields, it was like clock work, two days latter we had all kinds of critters moving in temporarily. This would include cane spiders larger than an adult male hand. 

I'm not afraid of any insect, however I hate roaches. And, we get the ones that measure a full two inches in body length. The one disadvantage to living in the tropics, no dying season.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Heh considering how frightened my ex was I never had the luxury of getting her to handle the spiders for me. But now she has my daughter so meh, 'man of the family' she is now when it comes to eight legged monsters.
> 
> I just hope she doesn't try to handle a white-tail or redback or some other poisonous species.


As long as someone is, there's nothing to worry about.

My daughter cornered a very aggressive Eastern Brown Snake a couple of years ago, when we were walking on this bush track. My daughter wasn't even slightly phased (she likes snakes), the only thing that saved her was the snake had a mouthful of some sort of rodent so it couldn't bite her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Over here in Australia, the spiders eat snakes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I won a trip to Australia! NO THANKS!

It is a natural law that one spouse must be able to save the other spouse from spiders. Doesn't matter if it's the husband or the wife. I called the fear so he has to suck it up and rid the home of spiders 

He's a very good man to put aside his own fears to coddle mine.

Eta, how does a person get rid of something like that?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I actually like the feeling of spiders crawling on my arm, not by surprise though. It kind do tickles.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol

Anon Pink -> those giant golden orbs are native to Queensland, they aren't around further south (thank the heavens!)

As for how to get rid of them:










Heh these golden orb weavers makes the little huntsman on my OP seem almost cute by comparison don't they?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Because they are fascinating horrors!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> Shelob is probably one of the foulest things I had ever seen. After she popped frodo, ack, I hate thinking about it. When she picked him up and started wrapping him up, I almost threw up in the theater.


How did you cope with the Peter Jackson version of King Kong? The bit in the valley, like the Shelob bit in Return Of The King, kind of spoiled the rest of the movie for me.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Saw first picture....scrolled quickly at the bottom to yell at you guys for posting such horrifying pictures WHAT THE EFF???? Leaving immediately.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hehe


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Had to laugh at this thread... this is hanging on my daughters door to her bedroom right now..










I've never personally been afraid of spiders ..I'd be more apt to walk up to the web & get as close of a view as I could.....(unless they were poisonous of course -that is another matter entirely!)

In our area the Brown Recluse is the one to watch out for.. 










I let "daddy long legs" walk all over me, I'd pick them up as a child..







..I don't think they are a spider... but they have 8 legs .. I always freak my daughter out doing this..


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

The spiders I find in the basement usually get to stay where they are. Lots of creepy crawlies that I don't like come in through the weeping tile (I live in a REALLY old house, the basement is more like a cellar). I rather a non-venomous spider or two than a house full of potato bugs and millipedes. 

I am a huge sissy when it comes to baiting my own hook with live worms... I can't do it. I've tried to use worms but just can't. I scream, I drop the worms on the ground and at best, just poke holes in the poor things (I consider them poor things after I've accidentally tortured them by trying to bait my hook and failing miserably). On the other hand, have no problem picking them up to put them in the worm container for other people to fish with when I find them at the cottage. I wish I could get over that one but my son will bait my hook for me if I ask lol.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Spiders are FREAKING CREEPY. I don't have a full blown phobia but some of them they give me chills. Especially the big fat belly ones.

I was cleaning out a building with nest after nest of black widow spiders and some of them huge for black widows. One I know has a butt twice the size of a marble. She was hiding under a hardened bag of concrete. And I just got a chill remembering it. Very annoying.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> Spiders are FREAKING CREEPY. I don't have a full blown phobia but some of them they give me chills. Especially the big fat belly ones.
> 
> *I was cleaning out a building with nest after nest of black widow spiders and some of them huge for black widows. One I know has a butt twice the size of a marble.* She was hiding under a hardened bag of concrete. And I just got a chill remembering it. Very annoying.


Here is your Black Widow.. I have never seen one.. Yep.. that's one obese butt they are carrying around !








....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the thing about spiders they are an organic gardener's best friend.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is your Black Widow.. I have never seen one.. Yep.. that's one obese butt they are carrying around !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think that was a big one. Most of the ones I've seen in the past were that size and smaller. But if they're in a hot damp place with lots of crickets to eat then they can get bigger. Much bigger.

Other things don't bother me though. I don't mind snakes or rats or little rodents and reptile in general. But I'm a big girl when it comes to spiders. Also with swelled up ticks. I hate those suckers. The thoughts of stepping on one and it popping ..... ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here is the thing about spiders they are an organic gardener's best friend.


Yea the only time I'll kill one is if it's in the garage or house. I like to see them outside because i know they're eating other annoying insects like mosquitoes. But the big butt spiders have to stay away or I'll flail around if one gets on me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Yea the only time I'll kill one is if it's in the garage or house. I like to see them outside because i know they're eating other annoying insects like mosquitoes. But the big butt spiders have to stay away or I'll flail around if one gets on me.



Can we see video? :rofl:


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Some food for thought

Average Number of Deaths per Year in the world

Bee/Wasp 53

Dogs 31

*Spider 6.5*

Rattlesnake 5.5

Shark 1



Whats the most deadliest killer in the world ????? 












It is estimated that every year about 150 people die due to being struck by Coconuts that's ten times higher than the number of people who die each year from shark attacks AND SPIDER BITES!!! 

So Arachnophobia pleases I have Coconutaphobia


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here is the thing about spiders they are an organic gardener's best friend.


yes sir. A boon the the household too.

They kill and keep out bad bugs.

They're my buds.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

xakulax said:


> Some food for thought
> 
> Average Number of Deaths per Year in the world
> 
> ...



And, I can tell you from personal experience, climbing up a coconut tree to get coconuts, you will encounter some spiders up there.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> I used to think that was a big one. Most of the ones I've seen in the past were that size and smaller. But if they're in a hot damp place with lots of crickets to eat then they can get bigger. Much bigger.
> 
> Other things don't bother me though. * I don't mind snakes or rats or little rodents and reptile in general. * But I'm a big girl when it comes to spiders. Also with swelled up ticks. I hate those suckers. The thoughts of stepping on one and it popping ..... ewwwwwwww.


I get more worked up over the thought of a child getting *a TICK* I can't see that can lead to Lyme disease over any bug in existence.. (we live with woods surrounding us, lots of deer & in an area that has this)...

Dog ticks are annoying but I know what they are & don't freak out.. it's these DEER ticks you can hardly see that transmits Lyme Disease... Once you get the Bulls Eye rash, it's too late..










My Husband is a bit obsessive about Ticks (for this very reason)... he keeps talking about spraying the lawn with garlic ..this would be mighty expensive....(but better than chemicals -which I refuse as I feel these things heighten our risk of cancer).... we used to let the cat in the house, but she would bring them in, so she's out now..

On snakes...He is fond of telling the story of me years ago.. He was in the house doing something and I was sitting up in our gazebo outside (grass floor nothing elaborate).... and I walked into the house & said non chalantly ..."just wanted to tell you a snake is up there, you might want to kill it"....he asked where ...and I just said ..."Oh he slithered under my legs"... 

I don't know.. Unless I think something is poisonous (I knew it was a black snake - big deal) - I just don't get exited.. 

Any animal out in the daylight that shouldn't be or is staggering.. I am on high alert, I think of Rabies..you don't want bit by that [email protected]#$.....There is a # of shots you have to get if you get bit & can't find the animal to know if was rabid or not.. and these are very painful... a friend of ours son had to go through this years ago..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

xakulax said:


> Some food for thought
> 
> Average Number of Deaths per Year in the world
> 
> ...


I like this post.. :smthumbup: ...Me personally..I tend to look at statistics on a variety of things, to help me assess the likelihood of RISK..and go from there.. 

There is a Big black BEAR in our area, it was on my Dad & Step Mom's porch a month ago.. (they live about 8 miles from us)....she seen it -- I said "did you grab the camera"- she told me that was not paramount on her mind in that moment! 

He also got into her neighbors garage, tore into the Garbage... then was reported with pictures in daylight only a couple miles from our house... and I know they roam in a 25 mile radius so he could be showing up where we are.. 

The likelihood he will attack even if so.. is extremely low -he would turn and run away.. this makes me feel very good. considering there is nothing I can do. Our kids walk to the bus stop 700 feet away in near darkness (like 6:45 am) half of the year. I will be thinking about this though!


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I never had a fear of spider till I was the age of 15.

I was visiting my aunt one day and just happen to look up at the power line and a giant spider tarantula was coming down on my head.

I hated spiders very since then and I'm now 26. Plus they're creepy lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Coconuts are delicious! A spider in my mouth though...

...was going to post a pic but I'll probably give everyone more nightmares!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh found this, thought it was amusing:


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Scottish Guy Scared of Spiders - Funny - YouTube

Whenever a typhoon blew through while I lived on Guam, flying coconuts were always a concern.


----------



## Outside Perspective (Jul 21, 2014)

I make my wife kill spiders :rofl: hahahaha I just cant deal with them, unless I have to because there is nobody around, then the thought of not knowing where it will be is worse then dealing with it, so I suck it up and get it done at that point!


----------

